# Multi-link beam suspension: how's it work??



## ledfut (Apr 19, 2004)

Without the benefit of putting a Spec-V on a hoist and going up underneath, I have no idea how the so-called "multi link" beam suspension works. 

I have read extensively on the handling characteristics of the Spec-V and after test-driving a Spec-V, I'm impressed by how the pieces work. I've also read that it is unforgiving at it's handling limits and gives way without any warning when pressed to the limit. 

So, can someone out there give me a synopsis of how it works or a diagram or both? Thanks...............

Jeff the "Ledfut"


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken, it's called a Scott-Russel link ( the main link)

check out www.sentra.net and look under suspension. The b14 sentras have the same rear suspension that we do....and Mike Kojima went into detail explaining it.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

its a slightly more complicated twistbeam. 

if youd like i have some pictures of some of my experimentation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not saying you have to go look but if you just pop up the rear end of your car and crawl under there for a few minutes you can easily envision how the solid beam acts like an independent suspension in a way... Just imagine while you're looking at it, what parts would move if just one tire was to pick up.  It beats any internet explanation by miles!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)




----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

any way you can take/find a pic of a closeup of the beam, especially the center.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)




----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

if that doesnt work. chimmike should have one..


----------

